

Our misplaced obsession with simplicity - ternaryoperator
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/the-misplaced-obsession-with-simplicity/240157265

======
saltonc
It is tempting to say that this is a roundabout way of repeating Einstein's
"Make it as simple as possible, but no simpler." But in fact, it's saying
"Make it no more complex than necessary," which more clearly communicates that
sometimes things are not reducible to simplicity.

